

A new tracking system could revolutionise understanding of baseball - sergeant3
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21650078-new-tracking-system-could-revolutionise-understanding-baseball-every-step

======
jroseattle
The stats will be what they are. As with all things, it will come down to how
that information is evaluated.

I was an eager beaver with sabermetrics many years ago, but I've become
disenchanted with the powers-that-be in that realm. Nate Silver is one of the
good guys, but a really strong undercurrent of this-is-fact-and-my-voice-is-
louder has taken hold. A bunch of Billy Beane wannabes, it seems to me.

This particular set of data from the MLB has the expansiveness to allow for
better evaluation of players in things like defense, where current statistical
calculations such as UZR can be highly fungible and volatile with the current
set of inputs.

It's not surprising that certain teams would want to limit access to the data
set, as it has become such an important aspect of player evaluation and team
construction.

